# What does FF mean?



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First Freshener


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

First Freshener... first time kidding.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought it meant fuzzy footsies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL ;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Took me a while to catch on to that one too. Lol


----------

